# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  ادیتور متن

## hamid_kz

من دنبال یک ادیتور متن ساده می گردم. تقریبا همه تاپیک های مربوط به ادیتور متن ها رو توی این سایت دیدم ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد.
چطوری می تونم توی یک صفه ASP یه ادیتور متن بذارم؟؟

لطفا راهنماییم کنید..ممنون :متفکر:

----------


## hector2000

در  asp کار دشواری است وتقریبا بدردنخور.ولی اگر خواستی من کد جاوای این ادیتور را دارم

----------


## hamid_kz

> در asp کار دشواری است وتقریبا بدردنخور.ولی اگر خواستی من کد جاوای این ادیتور را دارم


ممنون میشم اگر این کارو بکنید.. hamid_kz@yahoo.com

----------


## hector2000

البته شاید بهتر باشه من منظور دقیق شما را بپرسم.
منظور شما ادیتوریست که مثلا فایلهای txt را بگیرد و بتوانه ان ها را تغییر دهد؟مانند note pad?
من منظورم ادیتور متن قابل استفاده برای دریافت متن از کاربر است(برای مثال در همین سایت.در قسمت پاسخ شما یک ادیتور برای دریافت متن پیشرفته دارید)

----------


## hamid_kz

سلام ممنون که وقت گذاشتین.. من منظورم دقیقا ادیتوری شبیه همین ادیتور پایین صفح است.. می خوام برای ادمین سایت یه وبلاگ درست کنم توی سایت خودش که بتونه مطلبش رو آپدیت کنه... FCKEditor خیلی امکاناتش زیاده دکمه Save  و New و... داره مثل word!! نمی خوام خیلی پیشرفته باشه... ممنونم

----------


## M-Gheibi

ادیتور مناسبی که بی دردسر باشه و تمام احتیاجات شما رو تحت پوشش قرار بده HTMLArea هست . لینکی ازش تو ذهن ندارم ولی در همین سایت و گوگل جستجو کنید به نتایج خوبی خواهید رسید . ضمناً نسخه‌ی فارسی شده‌اش هم وجود داره که اتفاقاً اون هم در همین سایت معرفی شده .

موفق باشید

----------


## hector2000

اتفاقا این ادیتور من هم fckeditor است ولی خودم یک خورده دستکاریش کردم
زبانش را بصورت پیش فرض فارسی کردم و یکسری امکاناتش را هم برداشتم(مثل save,newو...).فایل را دانلود کن و  توسط برنامه iis اجرا کن(فایل editor.asp را اجرا کن)
البته باید کل پوشه را در wwroot کپی کنی.
ببخشید دیر جواب دادم.
موفق باشی

----------


## hamid_kz

هکتور جان برام ایمیلش کردی؟؟ چون من ندیدم کجا گذاشتی... به دستم نرسیده میشه دوباره زحمتشو بکشی؟ ببخشید...شرمنده ات هستم...زدی تو خال!

----------


## hamid_kz

مرسی هکتور جان..مرسی...خیلی عالی بود.. واقعا ممنون

----------


## hamid_kz

هکتور جان .. ولی این زبانش پیش فرض فارسی نیست... دکمه save و  new هم داره... چه کار کنم؟ بازم ممنون...

----------


## hector2000

من باز مجدد بخش زیادی از دکمه هایش را از کار انداختم ولی زبان پیش فرضش فارسی است.
اگر اینطور نبود می بایستی در control panel زبان فارسی را فعال کنی.
من لینک قبلی را پاک کردم و این لینک جدید را می گذارم.
فایل editor.asp را اجرا کن.
http://rapidshare.com/files/45425791/editor.zip.html

----------


## hamid_kz

مرسی هکتور جان...ممنونم...

----------


## mp2009

کسی در مورد نصب و راه اندازی این ادیتورها توضیح نمیده؟

----------


## hamid_kz

> کسی در مورد نصب و راه اندازی این ادیتورها توضیح نمیده؟


سوالت خیلی کلیه...دقیقا با چه قسمتیش مشکل داری؟؟؟
این فایل رو بعد از دانلود unzip کن و کلش رو کپی کن روی سرور وفایل editor.asp رو اجرا کن...اگه مشکل خاصی هست بگو..

----------


## Arian_61

> سلام ممنون که وقت گذاشتین.. من منظورم دقیقا ادیتوری شبیه همین ادیتور پایین صفح است.. می خوام برای ادمین سایت یه وبلاگ درست کنم توی سایت خودش که بتونه مطلبش رو آپدیت کنه... FCKEditor خیلی امکاناتش زیاده دکمه Save و New و... داره مثل word!! نمی خوام خیلی پیشرفته باشه... ممنونم


توی FCKEditor  یه فایل هست به نام fckconfig.js که می تونی بری و  از قسمت FCKConfig.ToolbarSets هر قسمت از منو رد که نمی خوای برداری 
یه فایل fckconfig.js واست می زارم که Save وNew رو حذف کردم.
موفق باشی

----------


## Arian_61

> کسی در مورد نصب و راه اندازی این ادیتورها توضیح نمیده؟


در مورد نصب fckeditor یه سر به اینجا بزنی بد نیست
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=46843

----------


## tamoochin

هر چه قدر که بگردی چیزی پیدا نمیکنی، من خودم همین مشکل رو داشتم و آخرش  خودم دست به کار شدم و یدونه نقلیشو برا خودم نوشتم. من smiler برام مهم بود...

توی جاوا اسکریپت با یک function مثل این میشه این کار رو کرد

function BigGrin(form) {
    text =form.body.value;
    form.body.value =  text + " :d "
 }
حالا کافیه یک image تو صفحه بذاری و توی onclick اسم فرم رو بفرستیonclick="return BigGrin(form_name);

----------


## kheybar

سلام . دوست من ، لینک یک ادیتور خیلی کامل رو برات گذاشتم بردارد.
http://www.kheybar.info/files\imani\java_code/richtext.rar
این یک ادیتور است که من از اینترنت گرفتم و طبق نیاز خودم اصلاح کردم.
این صفحه چیزی رو ذخیره نمیکنه . باید در یک آدرس از صفحه قرار بدی و در هر صفحه ای که نیاز به ویرایش متن داشتی اون رو فراخوانی کنی.
حالا دانلود کن اگر به دردت خورد و سوالی داشتی من در خدمتم.

----------


## robatik

من برای یک سایت احتیاج به یک ادیتور متن که بتونه عکس اضافه کنه دارم ممنون میشم اگه یکی اطلاعاتی درموردش بهم بده

----------

